# Molly's second hair cut



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Today Molly went for her second proper hair cut, this time she was less matted so. Last time she went she had become quiet matted even though I combed her regular she had gone from puppy coat to adult and matts were appearing daily . 
The groomer said she had more spaniel than poodle fur which I think I was aware of. The other comment made was that my Molly had quiet slit eyes not the usual rounded eyes. (Only cockapoo that I know that's half oriental) 
Oh well she looks neater and hopefully easier to groom !


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This was Molly the rug before her groom


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a lovely cut! Slit eyes?!?! I don't think so, Molly is gorgeous


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

thank you Marion.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks lovely!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

She looks gorgeous! Pretty lady.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Molly looks absolutely fabulous! Love the haircut, seems like a wonderful length.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Meili said:


> Molly looks absolutely fabulous! Love the haircut, seems like a wonderful length.


I was happy it's long enough so she doesn't look skinny,but short enough to manage


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

She looks gorgeous! And as for slit eyes - what an odd thing to say! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think she was suggesting that Molly's eyes are close together making them looked slit or slanted this is because Molly has quiet a narrow head. At least she can see now and can stop walking into things. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I think Molly is beautiful  (and Dot is very like her )
Dot has poodle eye shape - more oval than big and round and soppy like a CS. Dot and Molly's eyes are also very dark - which is an excellent thing in a poodle - light coloured, round eyes are a fault in the show ring, which just goes to prove that our girls must be very well bred!
However it does mean that they are very, very difficult to photograph!
I'm sure that Molly is enjoying being able to see - I always feel guilty if I let Dot's curtain eyebrows and curl up muzzle hair grow so long that she cannot see her ball when I throw it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks marzi, yes I thought Molly looked a bit like dot from you pictures you've posted. Nice to know she has a wee bit of poodle in her. I can now tell my groomer that's what it is and not that she's deformed
Yes it's a nightmare trying to get a pic, people think she has no eyes or her hair is too long even when it isn't . It's only when you get a sideward look you can see them. 
Molly's not one for balls does like a good stick, having said that she seems to warming to them. Only because Sid likes a ball and she has to have everything he has
Caught her the other day gathering all her toys and I told her she couldn't play with them all at once and she sat on them so much to say try me! Just like children


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

How dare she suggest Molly has close together eyes! I hope you won't be going back to her again! X


----------

